# Non-EU citizens wanting to live without working and self-supported



## blast19 (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I have a confusing situation. My wife(who is from Mexico) and I(American) are interested in moving to Portugal. Trying to find information for our scenario has been somewhat futile and I'm hoping someone may have some insight to point us in the right direction.

I am an investor in financial markets(US only) and my wife is currently not working. We would be interested in applying for residence in Portugal as non-working but self-sustained financially. We're rather young, 28, so I'm not sure retirement is a just name and I do work but it's more as managing my financial holdings than it is as being self-employed.

Does anyone have any idea what type of financial support, net worth, etc. the authorities in Portugal may be looking for in order to grant residence? I know we can show adequate liquidity and capital that proves that we have enough to live on for many years, but I want to know if they're looking for bank accounts with money, properties, stock portfolios with a net worth, etc.

Thanks in advance. This is clearly a sticky topic and one that is not easy to decipher but hopefully someone can help!

Cheers!


----------



## Niner Mike (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi blast, 

I know other non-EU citizens with a similar situation who have done this with little financial investment & no need to demonstrate the entirety of their net worth or income originating from outside Portugal.

Could you consider for example, structuring your own activity so that you ´work´ for a portuguese company which generates fee income (and pays you a salary) for managing your own investments which remain in the US?


----------



## blast19 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

Do you mean that I could set up a Portuguese company, employ myself, and then manage my funds from Portugal? The problem with that is mostly that it's more complex than need be if I'm able to just prove to the authorities that I have financial support and needn't work in their country but am happy to spend money and live there.

Thanks for your input...if you have any more advice about other non-EU citizens who've done this I'd really appreciate it.




Niner Mike said:


> Hi blast,
> 
> I know other non-EU citizens with a similar situation who have done this with little financial investment & no need to demonstrate the entirety of their net worth or income originating from outside Portugal.
> 
> Could you consider for example, structuring your own activity so that you ´work´ for a portuguese company which generates fee income (and pays you a salary) for managing your own investments which remain in the US?


----------



## Niner Mike (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes you could do more or less that. I won´t suggest it would guarantee success, but should certainly strengthen an application for any form of residency or long term business/self-employment visa. As I mentioned, I know a couple of non-EU folks have done something similar. It may sound more complex, but in practice is not so dificult as you might imagine, and think its worth bearing in mind if you are determined to find a solution that allows you to live here with your wife. I could always put you in touch with someone who has been through this if you think it would help.

Your own plan to prove sufficient means without employment may well be a perfectly viable option & I wish you luck with it, but I can´t really offer advice on how best to proceed as I just don´t know anyone without an EU passport who has done the same.


----------

